# Aldrich Pond



## Hoosier Daddy

Anyone ever fish this?

Any info on depths/structure/species?

Thanks


----------



## Blue Pike

If you are talking about the little pond in Sandusky county off of Sommers Rd., you can see it from the turnpike. Yep I have fished it.

It&#8217;s been some time ago maybe six years.
Bass, sunfish, bullheads and a few carp.

The pond is very shallow and weed choked in the summer. 
My grandson had a blast catching sunfish and small bass.

Now that I think about it my grandson was about ten when we fished that little pond, he is nineteen now so that was nine years ago when I fished Aldrich pond.


----------



## island troller

I live just a couple of miles from it so I ice fish it a few times a year.
It is very weed chocked and if you do not know the pond you could drill a hundred holes to find a clearing unless you have clear ice. Not a place to go if you are looking for a lot of action.
I fish it because it is close and relaxing and my Lab enjoys hunting the rabbits while I am fishing. The main species for ice is Bass but if that is what you are looking for I would recommend Rest Haven. You will catch more.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy

Thanks for the replies!

I was thinking through the ice for gills, but I figured it was a long shot for any size.

I saw it after it first froze over and you could see the huge weed beds.


----------



## eazyE

I went there with a couple buddies when I was in high school so it was at least 5 years ago. We literally walked all the way to the middle to the little island. It was in the middle of summer and very warm but the deepest it got the whole way out was mid thigh on me (I'm 6'3"). It was very weedy at that time also and we just fished along the edges of the weeds. I think we ended up catching a couple bass that day but nothin special.


----------



## matthewmeyer0128

Blue Pike said:


> If you are talking about the little pond in Sandusky county off of Sommers Rd., you can see it from the turnpike. Yep I have fished it. It’s been some time ago maybe six years. Bass, sunfish, bullheads and a few carp. The pond is very shallow and weed choked in the summer. My grandson had a blast catching sunfish and small bass. Now that I think about it my grandson was about ten when we fished that little pond, he is nineteen now so that was nine years ago when I fished Aldrich pond.


 I doubt that I’ll get a response but is it wadable for waterfowl hunting?


----------



## bigbass201

matthewmeyer0128 said:


> I doubt that I’ll get a response but is it wadable for waterfowl hunting?


Early 2000's I remember someone waterfoul hunting while I was fishing it. South end is the only end that has any decent depth. The rest was like 2 foot or less if I remember correctly. We did catch some decent bass that day as I recall.


----------



## matthewmeyer0128

bigbass201 said:


> Early 2000's I remember someone waterfoul hunting while I was fishing it. South end is the only end that has any decent depth. The rest was like 2 foot or less if I remember correctly. We did catch some decent bass that day as I recall.


 Oh wow thank you and 2 foot is perfect for me as long as I’m able to recover birds and not have to worry about water going over my waders 😂


----------

